# New dose. Improvement, then crash. Why?!!?!?!



## hashimotocoaster (Mar 22, 2013)

So, I was on 25mcg of Synthroid, and that was bumped up to 50mcg at the beginning of August because I was dragging really hard.

I had only slight improvement until 5-6 weeks later, when I started to feel sort of like a person again. I didn't feel 100% energetic and wonderful, but comparatively, it was amazing. I actually had the strength to exercise some. My thinking was clearer. The fog lifted.

This lasted for a couple weeks. A few days ago, I started crashing again. Today I'm way more lethargic than I have been, kinda achy, my brain's muddled, etc. Also, I've been choking (on solids, liquids, and on absolutely nothing) more than usual and my thyroid actually feels uncomfortable and inflamed. Argh. (I had an ultrasound in August--no nodules, just nastiness.)

Why does this happen?! Am I in a flare? Does this frustrating mess happen to anyone else? Advice for getting that human feeling back?


----------



## Desertrose (Jul 30, 2013)

I watched a video with a doctor who explained that this up and down cycle is common because (using my own interpretation here so I could be wrong) that the thyroid medication can throw your own body's thyroid production into a bit of a spin after a few weeks. It's all a delicate balancing game so when you ADD hormones, your body has to work to balance it's own and sometimes this can cause problems until things settle again. 
I'm sure someone will have a much more medical answer, but I just assumed, because thyroid meds are usually cumulative, to expect that any changes are going to take time and probably come with some ups and downs.
If it were me though (especially with the choking sensations), I'd go back and explain these symptoms to the doctor and see what they say because THAT doesn't sound like fun at all.


----------



## JenneyCat (Aug 11, 2013)

I experience the ups and downs as well, I posted about it here too like you. I started to improve after about 4-5 weeks on 50 mcg levo and then around 8 weeks had almost a whole bad week before having 4-5 really good days, went back down, back up, just all over the place. It's absolutely the balancing act in your body.

My endo described it to me as every tissue and cell in your body needs to absorb this hormone, that's why it can take a few months to feel better even after your labs have become stable/you've reached the right dose, the absorbing and uptake is still happening in your body.

Nowadays, I try and take the good with the bad while I'm on this roller coaster. It never ceases to surprise me!


----------



## dovetail (May 9, 2013)

I'm no expert, I've only been trying to figure this out for the past year. I would go and get blood work done after you've been on this dose for 8 weeks. You're Dr. may have to increase your meds again. It takes a long time to get to the right dose for you and until then you go up and down. I started at 25mcg synthroid and a yr later I'm at 88mcg, plus a half extra once a wk (44mcg) for a total of around 94mcg a day and I'm just starting to feel normal but still have bad days.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hashimotocoaster said:


> So, I was on 25mcg of Synthroid, and that was bumped up to 50mcg at the beginning of August because I was dragging really hard.
> 
> I had only slight improvement until 5-6 weeks later, when I started to feel sort of like a person again. I didn't feel 100% energetic and wonderful, but comparatively, it was amazing. I actually had the strength to exercise some. My thinking was clearer. The fog lifted.
> 
> ...


Most likely this is due to increased activity due to feeling better. This means your doctor has to work closely with you every 8 weeks for labs and further titration by small amounts.

This could take a while but it it worth it. It took about 18 months to get my Armour and me just right (euthyroid.)

What is your FREE T3 like?

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3


----------



## hashimotocoaster (Mar 22, 2013)

I've been on this dose (this time) for almost 9 weeks, and I see my new endo again in 3 weeks for labs. I knew that this disease was a rollercoaster; I just thought it'd settle down at some point. I've been on Synthroid for 11 months now and I've yet to find a dose at which I feel good for more than a few weeks at a time.

I've never had my Free T3 checked, but I'll be asking for that in a few weeks, along with TSI antibodies. I would really like to add a T3 med but I should probably find out whether or not I have Graves' antibodies first, huh? I've been feeling exhausted, but I've gotten shakier and my heart rate is also up, so I'm not even sure whether I'm hypo or hyper. Sheesh. It's so frustrating to get a taste of feeling human only to slide back into this mess.

Thanks, all.


----------



## Splash0306 (Aug 14, 2013)

That's me, And boy am I frustrated! I thought I was starting to feel like me. One of two days out of the week I'm worse. Slow and arthritic I call it and then I'm better, but never the old me. I go back to the doctor in two weeks. I walk 2.5 miles most evenings. It's still a chore. I've been doing this since the start of the summer and still have not built up my endurance. Will I ever get back that endorphin high?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

hashimotocoaster said:


> I've been on this dose (this time) for almost 9 weeks, and I see my new endo again in 3 weeks for labs. I knew that this disease was a rollercoaster; I just thought it'd settle down at some point. I've been on Synthroid for 11 months now and I've yet to find a dose at which I feel good for more than a few weeks at a time.
> 
> I've never had my Free T3 checked, but I'll be asking for that in a few weeks, along with TSI antibodies. I would really like to add a T3 med but I should probably find out whether or not I have Graves' antibodies first, huh? I've been feeling exhausted, but I've gotten shakier and my heart rate is also up, so I'm not even sure whether I'm hypo or hyper. Sheesh. It's so frustrating to get a taste of feeling human only to slide back into this mess.
> 
> Thanks, all.


It took me a few years post TT to finally find a dose that worked for me - it takes time and your body has to adjust to every change you make to it.

Be patient - it takes time and eventually you will reach a dose that works for you.

I like to call it body "recalibration" - having been on anti thyroid meds then replacement meds, I think it took my body a longer time to recalibrate.

Patience and patience and patience is what you need. Keep good records and have proper labs. FT-3 labs are very important to make sure you are converting properly.


----------

